# Basic intermediate routine



## emcewen (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to share the two routines I do for cutting, bulking and maintaining.  You could do either routine for any one of those three if you wanted, I just stick to what my body tells me I can do. 

So for instance, bulking and maintaining I have more strength, so I'll do a full body powerbuiliding type workout.  

For cutting I do a more focused superset style of training with lower weight. 

Alright so for the full body powerbuilding style, I like to keep my weight a bit lower than that of a powerlifting routine.  I've had too many injuries (Dislocated shoulder, both shoulders had surgery, separating chest cartlidge) to keep to a powerlifting routine. 

*Powerbuilding Full Body:*
*
Monday - Chest, Legs, Back*

Progression should be 5lbs to each lift every week or session.  Your goal is to get 8 reps for 3 sets.  If you go up 5 lbs and do 8,8,7 repeat that weight till it hits 8,8,8.  BTW this is important, if you do miss a lift, EAT MORE till the next time you do it. I feel like thats common knowledge but so many people don't understand that.  

Chest:  Bench - 3x8 As heavy as you can for 8 reps.  Do 2 warm up sets, don't go over 10 reps with warm ups, you want to save your power for the heavy sets, don't gas out on warm ups like most gym rats do.

Legs: Squats - 3x8  I usually only stretch my hams, quads and calves then do one warm up set before I hit my 3x8.  It's up to you on warm up, just remember what I said about gasing out.

Back: Rows - 3x8  This one depends on what kind of row you like. My favorite back exercise is a tbar row, holding the end of the bar with one hand and rowing like a DB row.  Not everyone has access to a tbar so 1h DB rows or chest supported rows... Or just straight up rows will work.

After you do your "Heavy" 3x8 sets, it's time to do accessories.  I never stick to the same accessory so I don't keep track of the weight or reps.  I just do an all out pump session (Usually 2x15 for 2 different exercises of each of the groups I worked).  

*Tuesday - Rest! Eat, sleep, get your protein, drink your water, take your vitamins cook your food etc etc*
*
Wednesday - Shoulders, Hamstrings, Lowerback

*Shoulders: OHP - 3x8  Alright so my shoulders are fucked up from dislocations, fights and other crap from being to rough when I was younger. I do OHP on a smith machine seated on a bench.  Not much to say for this one. Create a shelf with your lats and keep your wrists straight. 

Hamstrings/Lowerback:  Deadlifts - 3x8 My favorite exercise! Be careful with progression.  You need to feel confident with your form before you go all out on dead lifts. 3x8 for deads kill me.  I don't include anymore main power lifts after deads on this day.  

Accessories again are a free for all, hit all three heads of your delt please... You look like a shrugged retard without a rear delt so rear delt flys or rows are must.

*Thursday - Repeat of Tuesday

Friday - Arms, Squats, Light Back

*For arms since you've worked them fairly heavy earlier in the week, I stick to a moderate weight pump workout, 3-4 sets of 10-12 reps circuit of 3 exercises(Supersetted bi/tri so 6 exercises)  .  Always superset bi's/tri's.  The pump is a huge ego boost and makes you feel great afterward.

Squats: 3x8 - You can try to progress on this one, otherwise stick to the same weight as earlier in the week and up the weight next monday. Remember you need to eat enough to sustain squatting heavy twice in a week.

Light back:  I love doing back, Friday I will usually do 5 exercises 3 sets 12-15 reps of back.  This includes, rows, DB rows, lat pulldown, lat pullover, pull aparts and pull ups.  Again not a power workout, just some extra back work 

*That's what I do for bulking. This routine has worked extremely well for me and I've gained the most strength with this rep scheme.  I hit my first 315 bench this way.

*Note: I do throw shrugs in on deadlift day, I usually stick to 225 for as many reps as I can.  Again, My shoulders aren't that great and for some reason shrugs bother them quite a bit.

*3 day Bodybuilding cut/maintain split*

This is a recent routine I've started that one of the old timers in my gym turned me on to.  He's 55 but looks like he's 25 and completely built like a truck.  His son is even bigger, I always joke he looks like a pitbull on steroids lol.

*Monday: Chest and Back supersetted

*Chest/Back Superset: Bench - 4x8-10  I tone down my bench a little bit and stick to something that I can do for longer.  
                              Rows -  4x8-10 Chest supported rows or Tbar rows

Superset #2:  DB pec flies 4x12
                    1arm DB Rows 4x12

Superset #3: Lat pulldown 4x10-12
                   Machine chest press seated 4x10-12

Superset #4: Lat pullover 3x8-10
                   Pec dec 4x12-15

Really you can do any supersetted exercise you'd like, just make sure their close to each other. Make sure you do moderate weight and progress 5lbs or 1-2 reps every week.  Again I take it easy for this routine to maintain or cut.  Don't push yourself like you would bulking when you have a shit ton of extra energy to exert.

*Tuesday: Cardio! 20min-1hr.  I usually go on a 2-5 mile jog outside.  Rest, eat, cook etcetc...

Wednesday: Legs/abs

*Squats: 3x10-12
Lunges: 3x 10-12 each leg
Ham curls: 4x10-12
Leg ext: 4x10-12

Abs: I usually superset heavy ab work on machines during legs, then at the end do 3 exercises for 3 sets one right after the other (Crunches, Side dips, planks)

*Thursday: same as tuesday
*
*Friday: Arms supersetted+Shoulders

*Favorite day in the plan!

Bicep/Tricep superset#1: Preacher curl, Seated OH tricep extension, 3x10-12
Superset #2: Concentration curl, skull crushers 3x10-12
Superset #3: Cable curles, Tricep straight bar pushdown 4x10-12
Superset # 4: Standing straight bar curls, tricep rope pulldown 3x10-12

Shoulders: OHP 3x10-12
               Middle delt: Lateral raises 4x12-15 (Make it fucking burn!)
               Rear delt: Rear delt rows or rear delt flies 3x10-15
               Repeat above (Shoulders only) at same weight but try to get as many reps and sets as you can.

*Sat/sun: Rest, eat, sex, sleep *




Those are the two routines I follow.  Feel free to ask questions and critique.  I know some people may see some flaws, but this is what has worked for me.  

Thanks for looking and hopefully I've helped someone


----------

